
Stop Congress From Taking the Fast Track to One-Sided Copyright Laws - iprashantsharma
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/08/stop-congress-taking-fast-track-one-sided-copyright-laws
======
pasbesoin
I took the time to write a succinct, explanatory one page letter to my
Representative, late last week, and then used HelloFax (a YC company) to fax
it to his DC office.

Interestingly, this Rep at least and apparently some others, no longer list
their fax number on the web pages they control. I had to Google a bit to turn
it up.

I wrote a few similar letters during the "SOPA uprising". So did a lot of
other people, and this had an effect.

I also sent a couple of letters during the ACA passage debates.

Each time, I wrote up my perspective and position _in my own words_ and
drawing upon _personal examples_. I summarized what I was writing about and my
position in the first paragraph and then expanded upon this in the following
few paragraphs.

This leaves no doubt that I am actually concerned and thinking about the
topic, and that I'm very likely to remember it and my Representative's actions
on it, come the next election.

It doesn't take too long, and if you don't want to use HelloFax and have a
phone line, as far as I know Windows PC's that still have a telephone modem in
them come with fax software as a part of the Windows OS distribution. This was
always the case in Windows XP.

If you are concerned, take a few minutes to make it personal, and in your own
words.

------
puppetmaster3
I kind of think that unless you attach a check w/ it, some intern will write
you back: thx.

